# New Home Owner has lots of things to do!



## joecaption

Welcome.
One tip, try and only work on one thing at a time.


----------



## DangerMouse

Warrior at the edge of time. That was one strange album.....
(by Hawkwind)

DM


----------



## dougp23

Welcome hawkwynd!

When I bought our recent house, a foreclosure, I would never have attempted cedar siding, or replacing windows, or a variety of things!
Throw your questions out there, a lot of great people here will offer up their assistance.


----------



## titanoman

But beware. There are a lot of novices out there giving bad advice. Consider several opinions first, then read the instructions!

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## pyper

Welcome!

Pick easy jobs first, and try to finish whole rooms. So if you have one room that just needs curtain rods, that's a good place to start :thumbsup:

The problem I have is wanting to do everything myself, but not having the time to get even half of it done in a reasonable time frame, so I've learned (sort of...) to pick an choose.


----------

